# Who is the real Loony Left?



## RETIRED2017 (13 Jul 2018)

Moderator's note: Moved to a separate thread as it's a separate issue.



Conan said:


> Brendan,
> The conclusions of this report cannot be true. After all they don’t fit with the narrative of SF, The People who never made any Profit, the Looney Left etc etc. This report must not receive any publicity as otherwise the impression might be created that Ireland’s tax system does a lot in terms of income redistribution.


Do you know the  real Looney Left is made up  of FF and FG they have done the most damage Most of the people who vote for them all along are going to pay lots more s tax from now on they will not be happy when the find out they have deing voting for the real loony left all along,

The real Loonys are the people who still vote for parties who have Mortgage there future  to remain in power ,Other Loonys sadly fail to see it in payback big time  blaming people who never were in power is only kicking the can down the road they just don't realise  they always voted to keep the looney left in power and it is not going to end good for them,

They are already starting to pay the price  sadly the troika left before the sorted out the real loonys I suspect people who point the finger of blame at people who never held power don't know any better the tax man is finding it very easy to pick there pockets while the blame people who never held power,

 Conor No point in Whinging the bill cannot be put off any longer the chickens are coming home to roost the only question is what party is going to tell  us the fun is over we are closing  the loopholes and must pay more tax that is what the future holds for taxpayers in Ireland

We are going to have to foward fund the loony left party there may be a job there for someone in the know


----------



## Blackrock1 (13 Jul 2018)

RETIRED2017 said:


> Do you know the  real Looney Left is made up FF and FG they have done the most damage Most the people they have being protecting all along are going to pay lots and lots tax from now on they will not be happy
> 
> The real Looneys are the people who still vote for parties who have Mortgage there future  to remain in power ,Other Looneys sadly fail to see it in payback big time  blaming people who never were in power is only kicking the can down the road they just don't realise  they always voted to keep the looney left in power and it is not going to end good for them,
> 
> They are already starting to pay the price  sadly the troika left before the sorted out the real looneys I suspect people who point the finger of blame at people who never held power don't know any better the tax man is finding it very easy to pick there pockets while the blame people who never held power,



im struggling to follow this, so in summary whats your point?


----------



## elcato (13 Jul 2018)

Blackrock1 said:


> im struggling to follow this, so in summary whats your point?


He's not a fan of any period of any society, period of any political party, period


----------



## RETIRED2017 (14 Jul 2018)

Blackrock1 said:


> im struggling to follow this, so in summary whats your point?


Blackrock1
Just Have a read of Minister for Social Protection Position  on the bill   Employment (Miscellaneous  Provisions) Bill 2017currently Before the Dail Eireann on the 11and 12  of july 2018 Bill is about part time working houres, Have a look at Rigina Dohertys reason for wanting an amendment where she called out the looney left wanting any extra hours offered to existing part time workers rather than Hire more part timers, She made some good points
The real Looney left point was made by Rigina Where she pointed out If she was to allow the Bill to be carried to the next stage without her amendment ti would require Employers to notify  her department like the have in Belgium when Employee refused extra hours ,

 The guts of what she said she knew lots of people who only work as few hours as possible and live off other people who hold down full time jobs lots of them having to get up very early in the morning get kids out of bed and to minders before going to work repeat the reverse again that evening only to see there taxes go to look after Rigina and her supporters who possibly are well set up to milk the system with Riginas Help,

The real Problem is the loopholes left in the system by  what I would call Right leaning TDs long term finish up hurting the people who support/voted for them you can see IBAC finger prints all over Rigina Amendment which will mean more tax will have to be taken from full time earners to be given in most cases to other people well off through loopholes left in the system by Rigina and other Ministers and TDs who are the real loony left and need to be called out,


----------



## RETIRED2017 (14 Jul 2018)

Mods can you remove please


----------



## Sunny (14 Jul 2018)

Sorry, I can't follow that. What's the amendment she is looking for?


----------



## RETIRED2017 (14 Jul 2018)

Sunny said:


> Sorry, I can't follow that. What's the amendment she is looking for?


 Sonny It was amendment no 12 stage 12 on 12 July I think it was proposed by Joan Collins And Clair Daly , Rigina Doherty opening statement is very Interesting where she was saying where if the amendment was left in it would save the taxpayer money which she as Minister was not interesting in As You know I posted over on ERSI forum ,

The Company I worked for before I retired Had a policy of offering all overtime where possible to existing staff rather than hire part time staff the aim was to retain skill within the existing workforce which was very Important from a skill point of view. I have being following this bill out of Interest I have seen the up side and down side to this policy mostly upside,


----------



## Purple (23 Jul 2018)

Sure we brought in a law preventing people from working more than 48 hours a week. How loony left is that!?


----------



## TheBigShort (23 Jul 2018)

Purple said:


> Sure we brought in a law preventing people from working more than 48 hours a week. How loony left is that!?



The law only prevents people working more than 48 hours on a perpetual basis. I think working hours are averaged out over a quarter and if average hours exceed 48hrs a week in that period then that is illegal. 
So nothing to stop someone putting in a 60hr shift over a week, as long as within the 13 week period the hours begin to reduce to 48 on average or less.


----------



## Purple (23 Jul 2018)

TheBigShort said:


> The law only prevents people working more than 48 hours on a perpetual basis. I think working hours are averaged out over a quarter and if average hours exceed 48hrs a week in that period then that is illegal.
> So nothing to stop someone putting in a 60hr shift over a week, as long as within the 13 week period the hours begin to reduce to 48 on average or less.


Yea, I know.
When I was an apprentice I worked a full day monday to Saturday and a half day Sunday. It wasn't compulsory but anyone felt like it to worked whatever time they wanted to. It was great;  I worked 60 to 64 hours a week (when I wanted to) and, with time and a half on Saturday and double time on Sunday, got between 75 and 80 pay hours a week. Now it's against the law to do that. I think that's nuts. Where's personal choice in all this? Sure people shouldn't be forced to work overtime but now they are forced not to.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (23 Jul 2018)

Purple said:


> Sure we brought in a law preventing people from working more than 48 hours a week. How loony left is that!?


The people who brought it in tell us the work up to 80 hrs a week so the are breaking there own laws or think they are above  the laws ,

should we now lower there wages seeing they only can work a max of 48 hrs

other people who used to work more than 48 hrs seen a cut in there wages what is so special about them,


----------



## Purple (23 Jul 2018)

The self employed are still allowed work any hours they want.
They mustn't be real "wurkers". 

I don't think you are allowed to work more than 48 hours if you have a beard either.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (23 Jul 2018)

Purple said:


> The self employed are still allowed work any hours they want.
> They mustn't be real "wurkers".
> 
> I don't think you are allowed to work more than 48 hours if you have a beard either.


The housing Minister comes to mind


----------

